# Governor spring setting on CAV diesle injection pump



## Niclas Johansson (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi, unfortunately I did not note the governor spring settings when I replaced the top sealing in my injection pump. 
Can anyone help me.
I have a Ford 4600 from 1980 and the tag on the pump missing a line of info, the only info I have is
DPA 3233F651, DSA 510
Model R06886YW
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but there are a few members here that surely can.
Cheers


----------

